# Emerald green whitehouse vinegar



## bottlepoor

This is not all that old but I like it a lot!!! It`s a Whitehouse vinegar decanter, depression glass, BEAUTIFUL with the swag decorations. Let me know what you think.


----------



## whiskeyman

BOTTLEPOOR...nice decanter. I've always liked those as well.[/align] It also has a following among collectors of Depression Glass ,as it has a Depression glass pattern upon it...earning it the name "Cameo"  or "Ballerina", decanter. [/align] [/align]_Here's what one eBay seller has to say about it:_[/align]If you are a collector of Cameo, or Ballerina depression glass, you may want to add this variant to your collection. It is said, that imitation is the highest form of flattery, and that is just what this is. In the 1930's the folks at National Fruit Products Co. were so enamored with the Cameo decanter that was made by Hocking Glass at the time, that they decided to come up with a less expensive copy of it to distribute their White House Brand Vinegar in. National Fruit went to Owens-Illinois Glass, and had them come up with a copy of the now-famous Cameo decanter. This bottle is a dark green color, and the dimensions of the neck and lip are entirely different than Hocking's version. This bottle was never equipped with a stopper, and was distributed with a cork closure instead. The embossing on the sides of the decanter are very similar to those on the original, but the bottles were evidently enough different, to avoid legal troubles. [/align]


----------



## bottlepoor

Thanks for the reply Whiskeyman,  I learn something new everyday here. All the info is appericiated,This decanter is one reason not to bypass a dig from the 30`s or 40`s I`m off to dig I`ll let you know if antthing comes UP!!!!!!!


----------



## capsoda

There are also a few clear ones out there. The green ones are fairly easy to find but hold there value none the less.


----------

